# Threads-bolt cleaning



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 16, 2019)

I have read in old bicycles books to use light grease on bolts such as long neck bolts to keep them from rusting. and light oil was used on schwinn pedals from the factory as indicated from NOS stock i have come come across. Might there be some draw backs if the grease if too thick or oil melts away due to high temperature days?  it sure makes disassembly much easier when parts can be unscrewed with ease. i have come across project bikes with grease that ends up getting way too crusty and dry and almost like tar due to old age...sticky crud does not give so easy and clean up is always interesting. Any thoughts??


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 16, 2019)




----------

